# DISTRICT/REGIONAL/STATE BBB TIME!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Most BB teams are in the thick of the district tourney right now.

Get out and support your teams! If they are still going. Even if you don't want to go take your kids expose them to the atmosphere these tourneys and show them what ND basketball is all about! One of the best times of year for me and many others !


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Basketball?

This is Wrestling time dude.... States back in NJ kick off this weekend.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

actually ND wrestling has been over for about 2 weeks. i know i teach at the school that won both the individual and dual titles in ND this year. it is Basketball time.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Paint drying season.... :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Paint drying season.... :lol:


Don't you have a pole to jump over and then fall down?????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey getting vaulted 16 feet up in the air is a huge adrenaline rush! Watching a ball bounce is not! :roll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Hey getting vaulted 16 feet up in the air is a huge adrenaline rush! Watching a ball bounce is not! :roll:


Just giving you crap! :lol: I'm sure you are very good at your little game!!! :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

vaulters the only field event with helmets


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Bombers are District 12 Champs!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, it ends early out here. Districts only started two weeks ago for us.

But yea, I can't get into basketball.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Aren't the basketball teams made up of the guys that couldn't make the wrestling team?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

swift said:


> Aren't the basketball teams made up of the guys that couldn't make the wrestling team?


 :eyeroll: .....the other way around.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

had an exciting game here in district 1. North Sargent took the district title from lisbon. i had lisbon winning by alot, but North Sargent showed up and played really good D. better than i think they have ever played. congrats to them. pretty small school thats on top of the world right now.

hey i know you guys love wrestling, believe me i teach in a school that lives for it, but this is a bball topic. if you don't like it start a wrestling thread. otherwise leave it alone. Vaulters....well they are all a little off thier rocker all the ones on my hs and college track team were anyway. anyone that decides that going anywhere from 12-16 ft in the air and then think they are going to be ok has my respect, be happy to talk track in another thread outdoors are coming up soon! I do miss chucking my big metal ball.


----------

